# retro... canon G5: what external flashes will work ?



## cmc4130 (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry for the newb question...

having done some research it looks like Canon Speedlite 220EX works with G-series Canons. 
Amazon.com: Canon Speedlite 220EX for Canon Pro1, Pro 90, G Series and all EOS SLR Cameras: Electronics

as this camera is basically a p.o.s. i picked on craigslist i don't want to invest too much into it.  i just want an external flash that works decently. 

the above Speedlite is $120, yet there are a lot of $50 flashes that work on DSLR's. will some of these work on the G5 even if it doesn't specifically specify so ?  i understand that i'm looking for TTL . . . . 

at some point i will upgrade and get something good, but for now this is it....

for what it's worth... the reason i want the flash is that the built-in flash causes a massive shadow when trying to get past the wide-angle converter lens... as clear in this picture






thanks..............


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I had a G5 for a while, and if I remember correctly, it worked fine with the 580EX I have, so I figure most any modern Canon flash should work. But I can't say that with 100% certainty. 

I wouldn't call that camera a POS, it can do a lot and for the price, it can't be beat. I regret having sold mine, though I also bought it for a song some years ago.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 14, 2009)

There are any number of flashes that will go into the hot shoe of the camera and fire...but if you want E-TTL (automatic flash metering) then you will need a Canon flash (EX line, not EZ) or a dedicated off-brand model.  The problem is that dedicated flashes aren't cheap.


----------

